
IBM, Google Health Aim to Blow Medical Records Wide Open - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ibm_google_health_phr.php
======
euroclydon
I would love to see Google Health take off, and provide an ecosystem for small
guys like me to provide integration around it, but NYT's Tech Section has a
less flattering review of the announcement:

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/05/google-helped-by-
ib...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/05/google-helped-by-ibm-is-
moving-again-in-health/)

~~~
marshallk
NYT coverage has zero discussion of data standards or interoperability. that's
the story, imho

------
TrevorJ
I can see the need, but I'd rather google wasn't the one filling it. One
company doesn't need to know as much about me as google would..

~~~
jedc
Google at least seems committed to open standards, which is much better than
virtually any other solution. And it theoretically means it should be fairly
straightforward to move your data in the future should you wish...

~~~
nick5768
Exactly. For my use case (I'm a diabetic who has moved several times in the
past 5 years, which means lots of different doctors) the value I gain by
having access to all my records is worth the unease at having Google know SO
much about me. I feel out of all the different companies trying to get into
this space, I am most comfortable with Google to be the one holding my data.

